# People on this board that are from other countries...



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 18, 2008)

I have to say that even if I don't agree with some people's political views. I really like to hear what your opinion of our political views are. I am thoroughly insulted when people have the gall to try and seem like they are an elitist because they get to vote. Big deal. They may have a small part in this election. You do have a valuable input and I appreciate it. A lot of you have been on here from the beginning of the start of this board. Don't let rude people get to you. Some people think America has the right to do and say whatever it wants, and no one else counts. Look how far that has gotten us. And then try and turn it around and say if you don't believe and swallow what the government says ,,,,YOU are not a patriot. Sick. I am a patriot and I support my country. I just don't believe everything I am told. Sorry for the rant,,,


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sure you're not trying to stir anything up at all, but ...

I'd like to say while I value other people's opinions on many matters, I don't personally want to be told who I should vote for as the next president of the USA by people who don't live here and are not US Citizens.

There have been several Canadian members that are very aggressive about pushing their opinion on us, starting sometimes several threads a day, and to me, it feels a lot like someone a few blocks over telling you how you should deal with issues within your own family.

To feel this way and to have expressed it does not mean I disrespect others, don't care about others, nor that I feel others don't have anything valuable to contribute. It just means that I don't think people outside our Nation know more than I do about who I should vote for. The more they jump up and down about it, the more it annoys those who feel similar to the way I do (and from the emails and pm's I get -- LOTS feel this way).


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 19, 2008)

Of course everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and of course not everyone will agree, it is after all politics. But I said it on another thread and I'll repeat it here - what do citizens of other countries stand to gain or lose by this election? How will their taxes be affected? How will the share the wealth concept affect them? I don't believe it will affect them at all. If I'm wrong someone please tell me so.

While I respect everyone's opinion I'm appalled at the rabid attacks some are making about the candidates (not to mention the innocent people who just happened to be pulled into the issues). It's almost gone beyond mob mentality. If we mature, responsible people who gather here because we share common interests can be so disrespectful, rude and downright vicious with one another, what must the rest of the country be experiencing right now? How much hate and violence will this election lead to?

IMO To voice your opinion is one thing.....to repeatedly try to shove it down someone elses' throat is another.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 19, 2008)

Crabby. I so agree!!

How can anyone say it doesnt affect other countries?? Canada has soldiers fighting with ours, their economy will be affected (just like it is now) etc. While they cannot vote I do think their opinion is valid and worth hearing.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 19, 2008)

(((YAWN)))

Seems like the pot calling the kettle black, and a little pot stirring going on.

This is so predictable and OLD.



Crabby-Chicken said:


> I have to say that even if I don't agree with some people's political views. I really like to hear what your opinion of our political views are. I am thoroughly insulted when people have the gall to try and seem like they are an elitist because they get to vote. Big deal. They may have a small part in this election. You do have a valuable input and I appreciate it. A lot of you have been on here from the beginning of the start of this board. Don't let rude people get to you. Some people think America has the right to do and say whatever it wants, and no one else counts. Look how far that has gotten us. And then try and turn it around and say if you don't believe and swallow what the government says ,,,,YOU are not a patriot. Sick. I am a patriot and I support my country. I just don't believe everything I am told. Sorry for the rant,,,


----------



## Minimor (Oct 19, 2008)

I am always interested in US politics, because I am an American citizen even though I am living in Canada. I have to say though that this time around I think nearly every Canadian has an opinion on the US election. In 30+ years I don't think I've ever seen a US election where Canadians were so interested in the outcome.

Canada doesn't have a voice in the US election, but that doesn't mean she doesn't have an interest, and it definitely will affect this country. Big time.


----------



## loveminis (Oct 19, 2008)

I like hearing people from other countries and the views on our politics, because our politics are what's killing the economy and affecting the rest of the world.


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2008)

Actually, we are and have been in a global economy. While the US is certainly a leader, we do not control the global markets. Given time, free markets work. Period.


----------



## loveminis (Oct 19, 2008)

uhhh...


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2008)

loveminis said:


> uhhh...


Did you want to discuss this? Don't hold back. I'm sure I can hold my own when it comes to economics and finance. It's my profession.


----------



## loveminis (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes Jill, I know, you tell us all the time. That does not make you an expert on our messed up Goverment.


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 19, 2008)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> I have to say that even if I don't agree with some people's political views. I really like to hear what your opinion of our political views are. I am thoroughly insulted when people have the gall to try and seem like they are an elitist because they get to vote. Big deal. They may have a small part in this election. You do have a valuable input and I appreciate it. A lot of you have been on here from the beginning of the start of this board. Don't let rude people get to you. Some people think America has the right to do and say whatever it wants, and no one else counts. Look how far that has gotten us. And then try and turn it around and say if you don't believe and swallow what the government says ,,,,YOU are not a patriot. Sick. I am a patriot and I support my country. I just don't believe everything I am told. Sorry for the rant,,,


Awww..Crabby..thank you standing up for ME..this is what you said..right?


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2008)

loveminis said:


> Yes Jill, I know, you tell us all the time. That does not make you an expert on our messed up Goverment.


No, actually, I've never claimed to be that kind of an expert. However, you took issue with my opinion about us being in a global economy. Let me know if you're up to a discussion with me about it, or if you just want to post disapproving smiles without any actual remark.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 19, 2008)

loveminis said:


> Yes Jill, I know, you tell us all the time. That does not make you an expert on our messed up Goverment.


So, basically you have no opinioin on the global market? You rather just try and insult people? I don't get it.


----------



## McBunz (Oct 19, 2008)

The reputations of a few people has been hurt as well.. On one hand spewing spiritual leader, terrorist, hate and then

expecting people to value their Christian upbring.. Where is the morality in all this.. Calling a health plan for all

Americans socialism because a few dollars a year might come out of their income... Is this the compassion they

were taught... or believe in... Saying that no opinions count unless they are American opinions.. This is your

"love your neighbour" .. Would I and others trust people whose values are so shallow... Not in this life time..


----------



## loveminis (Oct 19, 2008)

I am not knowledgeable about the the global market, my issues are with the way our Government is run.

This is going off the subjut anyway.....


----------



## Cathy_H (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't mind reading constructive input but the put downs and making a joke about or out of another persons comment instead of answering the question is not something I want to read.


----------



## Pepipony (Oct 19, 2008)

I think that those who voted for Bush ( and believe in the Iraq war, note, I didnt say the Afghan war) and who think that people from other countries say doesnt count because they dont live in our shoes. Are hypocrits. Plain and simple. We invaded a country to release the people from a dictator who supposedly had weapons of mass destruction. We are in there still to install democracy and thus, the hypocracy. WE decided THEY needed democracy. WE installed OUR views on them. They didnt ask us to come do this before the war started.

I like hearing how other countries view us. Will it sway my vote? Probably not. But they do deserve a voice as we are in a global economy and what we do here, WILL effect them.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 19, 2008)

> We invaded a country to release the people from a dictator who supposedly had weapons of mass destruction. We are in there still to install democracy and thus, the hypocracy. WE decided THEY needed democracy. WE installed OUR views on them


I suppose we should of just let Hitler go ahead with his plan too?


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 19, 2008)

Awww..Crabby..thank you standing up for ME..this is what you said..right?

I may not believe in what you believe Christine. But yes,,, hearing about how your views were shaped in another country interest me. You have as much right to say things as anyone here. If you have the right to vote or not. Our country does effect other countries. Saying they don't count is a rude, and elitist comment to make. Because my one vote and your one vote, ( which in this case will be canceling each other) really aren't making a mark.

And NO I am not trying to stir the pot. I told you I am sick of hearing it and wanted others to know we don't ALL feel that way. I too have been PMd about the audacity of a few and their rudeness about talking to other people on politics. I am also NOT the only one that feels this way.


----------



## littlesteppers (Oct 19, 2008)

Weeelll..thank you barry much..I believe its too late for me..I am here too long..I actually SEE..so I am already polluted..its easier to sit 5000 miles away and point fingers and have all the inside


----------



## barnbum (Oct 19, 2008)

> And NO I am not trying to stir the pot. I told you I am sick of hearing it and wanted others to know we don't ALL feel that way. I too have been PMd about the audacity of a few and their rudeness about talking to other people on politics. I am also NOT the only one that feels this way.









I pop in about once a week for any posted links I might be able to use at school and am shocked by what I read... WHAT is written and HOW it's written. Folks have been suspended or banned for a LOT less.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet that if we had a poll a minimum of 98% of the voters would say they're tired of the insults, finger pointing and rudeness to each other.....but it goes on and on. Now we're not only uninformed, wrong thinking and fear/hate mongers we're also hypocrits. I for one would love to see the name calling come to an end even if the rest of this nonsense continues. I've said it before and I'll say it again....is this any way for mature responsible adults to behave? I certainly don't think so.


----------



## Carriage (Oct 19, 2008)

I pledge to do my best to not force my opinion on anyone. I apologize if my love of country has offended anyone.


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> I may pick on Jill a bit but she is not going to hold that against me.. right Jill???


I don't mind because you let me get right back after you





This morning, I was seriously contemplating naming an '09 filly "Whinny For Me's Caribou Barbie" and her barn name could be either Sarah or Mary Lou


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2008)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> And NO I am not trying to stir the pot. I told you I am sick of hearing it and wanted others to know we don't ALL feel that way. I too have been PMd about the audacity of a few and their rudeness about talking to other people on politics. I am also NOT the only one that feels this way.


Crabby, it's hard for me to believe the those sentiments from you , as you were one of the first to start with the personal insults as reflected below from September 1. Totally nasty, personal and untrue remarks about me supposedly saying I don't care about anyone else.



Crabby-Chicken said:


> Wow Jill,,,
> Seems like this group in the white house make your life wonderful and ohhhh so happy. You keep pointing out that you don't care about anyone else. And that is my point. They don't care about anyone who needs help either. So you have found your perfect party.
> 
> But I do care about other people and what the world thinks. I am glad we have a chance to hope.


----------



## bingo (Oct 19, 2008)

Jill said:


> This morning, I was seriously contemplating naming an '09 filly "Whinny For Me's Caribou Barbie" and her barn name could be either Sarah or Mary Lou


LOL PERFECT!



I for one will be hoping you have at least one filly in 09.!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow Jill did you write that in your diary too. I don't think I was the FIRST to start with the attacks. But I am not going to go and waste my day looking for past responses like you do.

Karla I am so glad to see you back!!!!!!!


----------

